# system hangs on "restarting system"

## swigrid

Hi guys,

i've got trouble with restarting my system. It always hangs on "restarting sytstem" message after restarting. Turning off is working fine. I had a look at few topics and found I need to add this "reboot=bios" to kernel line into boot loader. I tried that as below:

```

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 append="reboot=bios,warm"

initrd /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

```

like this as well

```

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 reboot=bios

initrd /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

```

any other suggestion?

thanks

----------

## marckn

I had the same problem but I fixed it with reboot=bios in the kernel line of /boot/grub/menu.lst

----------

## krinn

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FIX

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

this one maybe?

----------

## myceliv

grep FIXUP /usr/src/linux/.config doesn't show this symbol at all.

When I look through the kernel config help it seems like it's only available for 32-bit x86 kernels. Anybody know if there are any fixes for x86_64?

[Edit:] (Oops, the reboot=bios addition to kernel line works. I'd run `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg' before the test and over-written it, should have put it in /etc/default/grub to prevent that.)

----------

